

Rob Pike: Systems Software Research is Irrelevant - rxin
http://doc.cat-v.org/bell_labs/utah2000/

======
gcb
is he and the plan 9 gang still at google?

would be interesting to see if he moves to the android area and have to
rethink all that, realizing that he is still stuck to the PC market, which is
being eaten faster and faster by the mobile market.

~~~
uriel
Rob (and ken) and most of the Plan 9 gang are at Google, working on Go.

